# Greenhouse mystery



## talob (Sep 16, 2009)

Eary in the spring I started my tomatos and cabage in the basement, when they sprouted I moved them out to the greenhouse, went out one morning to water and they were gone, just gone like I never planted anything, now I have a slideing door on the greenhouse and I was leaving it open a few inches for ventilation figured maybe chickens got in and helped themselves though that just didnt seem right so replanted and kept new plants on the railing on the deck not a problem. Then the neighbor gave me some sweetpotato starts put em in big pots set em in greenhouse left door open a couple of inches make sure chickens cant get in, plants start dissapearing niped off at the pot, think must be rabbits getting in at night so start shutting door all the way fixed the rabbits, problem is plants still dissapearing! Have to mention windows all have screens floor is crushed stone, plants are just dissapearing no parts or pieces nothing, Ants? Mice?:dunno:


----------



## helicopter5472 (Feb 25, 2013)

Remember that movie Tremors....hummmmm


----------



## goshengirl (Dec 18, 2010)

I've had mice do that in my greenhouse. They seem to love the new little greens, but leave established plants alone. Nothing a few mouse traps won't take care of.


----------



## ContinualHarvest (Feb 19, 2012)

Could be mice.


----------



## dirtgrrl (Jun 5, 2011)

Could also be birds.


----------



## talob (Sep 16, 2009)

helicopter5472 said:


> Remember that movie Tremors....hummmmm


Sooo should I swing from the rafters and not touch the floor when I go in?


----------



## helicopter5472 (Feb 25, 2013)

talob said:


> Sooo should I swing from the rafters and not touch the floor when I go in?


Being a good prepper as I know you must be.... The answer is Yes :rofl:


----------

